# MS Internet Explorer oder Netscape Navigator



## maho15 (24. August 2002)

Klar der MS IE benutzt sogut wie jeder im Internet.

Kann mir aber jemand sagen wieviel Prozent noch den Netscape benutzen?


----------



## Loomis (24. August 2002)

also ne prozentzahl weis ich nicht, aber um das verhältnis zu verdeutlichen:

ICH kenne keinen webmaster, der seine website auf netscape optimiert


----------



## maho15 (24. August 2002)

gut, habe ich nämlich auch nicht gemacht


----------



## sam (24. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Loomes _
> *also ne prozentzahl weis ich nicht, aber um das verhältnis zu verdeutlichen:
> 
> ICH kenne keinen webmaster, der seine website auf netscape optimiert  *


dann kennste wohl nicht viele...

wer heutzutage nur für msie optimiert, hat schon verloren...


----------



## maho15 (24. August 2002)

Nicht der Programmierer sollte sich anpassen sondern Netscape!

Wer will schon einen Browser der nur 50% der Seiten darstellen kann?
und das ist nur ein nachteil. geschweigedenn der geschwindigkeit.


----------



## sam (24. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von maho15 _
> *Nicht der Programmierer sollte sich anpassen sondern Netscape!*


hab noch nie sowas dummes gehört...
der nn4.x ist wahrlich keine meisterleitung (aus heutiger sicht), aber die 6.x-reihe und damit auch auch der mozilla ist wunderbar, und da muss sich der webmaster dran anpassen und sicher nicht andersrum, nur weil ein paar 12jährige meinen, ihr frontpagecode müsste da eigentlich auch gehen...
natürlich ist es ärgerlich, dass man frühere fehler (und sachen die sich vom ie unterscheiden) als webmaster überwinden muss, aber die versch. versionen gibt es nunmal, und daran kann selbst netscape nichts mehr ändern...

btw diese ganze "für welchen browser lohnt es sich zu optimieren"-sache hatten wir schon zig-mal...


----------



## kcyberbob (29. August 2002)

*RE:*

Also ich muß da jetzt auch mal was sagen.
Und zwar finde ich das schon bedauerlich, daß man da nicht einen Standart festlegt, damit man nicht jede Seite für den und den Browser optimieren muß.

Gruß kcyberbob


----------



## sam (29. August 2002)

es gibt einen standard...
http://www.w3c.org
wer sich daran hält, ist schon fast auf der sicheren seite


----------



## Quentin (29. August 2002)

*wie oft denn noch diese diskussion?*


1) muss von fall zu fall unterschieden werden, mit zielgruppen usw usf... im professionellen bereich kannst du es dir definitiv *nicht* leisten seiten nur auf den ie zuzuschneiden

2) eine private homepage sieht so oder so hässlich aus also ists egal was dein browser daraus macht 

3) gibts mehr als nur ie, nn, nämlich mozilla, opera und was weiß ich was noch, das ich trotzdem den ie benutze tut hier nichts zur sache 

4) ist selbst das w3c keine garantie das deine seiten richtig dargestellt werden wenn du keine erfahrung mit den browsern hast und weißt wer wie arbeitet (könnte auch bullshit sein aber ich wollts nicht bei 3 punkten belassen)


boah is mir fad das könnt ihr euch gar nicht vorstellen
no icq and no jippii.de make quentin go crazy


cu


----------



## sam (29. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Quentin _
> *3) gibts mehr als nur ie, nn, nämlich mozilla, opera und was weiß ich was noch, das ich trotzdem den ie benutze tut hier nichts zur sache *


*agree*


> _Original geschrieben von Quentin _
> *
> no icq and no jippii.de make quentin go crazy*


*agree*


----------



## HammerHe@rt (2. September 2002)

nach letzten studien nutzen noch 3,2% der user eine netscapeversion


davon sind 60% (also von diesen 3,2% *g*) in den unirechenzentren zu finden...

von daher meine Meinung...getrost vernachläßigen ^^


----------



## reto (2. September 2002)

sam hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber die 6.x-reihe und damit auch auch der mozilla ist wunderbar



Naja, ich mag mich noch gut erinnern als Netscape 6.0 rauskam, das etliche Seiten nicht mehr liefen, weil Netscape die Hälfte der JavaScript-Funktionen schlichtweg vergessen hatte... also wunderbar würde ich das sicher nicht nennen!


----------



## sam (2. September 2002)

6.0 war die ausnahmen...
alle folgenden versionen waren wunderbar


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (2. September 2002)

man könnte den ie mit der cdu und den netscape auch mit mit der pds vergleichen,nicht nur vom anteil her ;D


----------

